# UK citizen needing travel insurance



## naylera (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi

I'm a UK passport holder. I am trying to find out how I can renew my travel insurance from outside the UK. I have found Worlnomads who are expensive but can arrange insurance if yoyu have already left the UK. The other I have had some email exchange with is Globelink but they have not responeded to my last email. Other I have looked at say no, you have to be in the UK to arrange the policy.

Any advice or recommendations appreciated.
Andrea


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

On our last trip, we discovered that many agencies do not provide travel insurance coverage outside our country of origin travel. WorldNomads appear to have a unique policy covering a wide range. Could you apply for an interim week coverage until you find economical alternatives?


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Andrea, Try searching Europesuredirect who have a live anywhere in the world option which some of my expat friends who moved away from Europe used

I'm a UK passport holder. I am trying to find out how I can renew my travel insurance from outside the UK. I have found Worlnomads who are expensive but can arrange insurance if yoyu have already left the UK. The other I have had some email exchange with is Globelink but they have not responeded to my last email. Other I have looked at say no, you have to be in the UK to arrange the policy.

Any advice or recommendations appreciated.
Andrea[/QUOTE]


----------



## naylera (Aug 2, 2012)

londonborn said:


> Hi Andrea, Try searching Europesuredirect who have a live anywhere in the world option which some of my expat friends who moved away from Europe used
> 
> I'm a UK passport holder. I am trying to find out how I can renew my travel insurance from outside the UK. I have found Worlnomads who are expensive but can arrange insurance if yoyu have already left the UK. The other I have had some email exchange with is Globelink but they have not responeded to my last email. Other I have looked at say no, you have to be in the UK to arrange the policy.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Travel insurance for Expatriates*

Hi, try europesuredirect.com


----------

